# HauntProject.com stripped and gutted???



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I see what you mean... If it is being dismantled, that is very wrong.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

noooooooooo! That was my favorite site for locating projects easily since it was so well organized and had pics. I thought I read that it was going to be maintained by some friends of his, but maybe they are just shutting it down. 

I'm going to be hoping that they're just migrating the files to a new server. Or something.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I see what you mean... If it is being dismantled, that is very wrong.




Agreed Garth, although I can't even verbalize exactly how wrong something like that occurring, actually is. 


In the meantime, here is the archived site address at the Internet Wayback Machine as of the last crawl (love the tip of the hat to the Rocky & Bullwinkle show there, & always have), so everyone may at least reach most of the tutorials if the worst case scenario is in fact what is happening.

http://web.archive.org/web/20110501061438/http://www.hauntproject.com/





Frankie's Girl said:


> noooooooooo! That was my favorite site for locating projects easily since it was so well organized and had pics. I thought I read that it was going to be maintained by some friends of his, but maybe they are just shutting it down.
> 
> I'm going to be hoping that they're just migrating the files to a new server. Or something.




Exactly! While I dearly love Mark's Monster List too, the organization is was so much better at HauntProject. Check the link above, most of it is still accessible regardless.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

It looks like all the rest of the links have been added to the dead links portion of the site. Both my projects are there and the links both still work. Hopefully they're just adding them back in as they verify that they are working links.


----------



## Hallowdean (May 16, 2012)

Such a sad thing to hear. I always enjoyed perusing his site and sadder still is his passing.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Halstaff said:


> It looks like all the rest of the links have been added to the dead links portion of the site. Both my projects are there and the links both still work. Hopefully they're just adding them back in as they verify that they are working links.



I see, thanks for finding that Halstaff  My Carpet Moss link is a little messed up with the long link at the bottom taking you ironically, to the Internet Wayback Machine site. Although, clicking on the pic/link does bring you right to it. That's a recent occurrence too. -v0v- Seems a little crazy to have moved all of it to the "dead links" section without at least leaving it organized so it would be easy to put back together after clearing out the actual dead links, if that is indeed the intent.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This must have just happened, since I was on there yesterday mid-day! Crazy! I don't have any projects over there, but I did enjoy seeing what others put up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely something going on there. When I posted the link to his site after hearing he had passed there were a few columns of projects with a number of projects within each category. And even then when I logged on I was thinking there were more links when I had visited the site sometime before that. Let's hope for the best.

I had hoped that at the least there would be a home page dedication to the Perfessor put up. Hopefully all of this is't too much for his family. Living on in cyberspace and or maintaining the site might be too painful for them. I hope not and do hope some of his friends are able to transfer the site to another webserver so they can maintain it, but would understand if not. All the time Ric put into it, creating it and maintaining it was certaining a labor of love he did for the haunt community and it wouLd be sad to see his work disappear. Just so sad to have lost him at such a young age.


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

What an amazing resource that was build with love. I know that I have used it on many occasions. Does anyone know the family that may be able to reach out to them and arrange a transfer if they are unable to keep in running? Would be a cool way to honor a true haunter, in keeping it going.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That really stinks if the site is being shut down. I always loved HauntProject. Of course the MonsterList is still the untimate Halloween prop website, but I always liked HP because of the large pics that accompanied the title of each prop.

Sad. It's like losing a good friend.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Halstaff said:


> It looks like all the rest of the links have been added to the dead links portion of the site. Both my projects are there and the links both still work. Hopefully they're just adding them back in as they verify that they are working links.


Oh thank frog you saw that... I was really upset about all the projects just - gone. Ric worked so hard on the site, and it was such a valuable resource. It must be that they are checking like you said. 

Fingers crossed that they get it back up and running quickly or at least post a short blurb about what is going on and a memorial or something for Ric.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Worst case scenario, if they're looking for a new home for it, I'd be happy to take it on over at betterhauntsandgardens.com. It's the least I could do for someone who helped so many.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

*The reason behind HauntProject.com projects vanishing:*

Sadly this was inevitable. Maintaining the site was constant work for Rik because of how it was setup. Every project has a "Report Dead Link" link, that when clicked enough times automatically moves the project to the "dead projects" category. The problem is that these links are "clicked" every time Google or any other search engine crawls through HauntProject.com, so Rik had to constantly update projects that were not really dead. Keeping the projects active and organized was a regular labor of love for him.

Without Rik around, it was just a matter of time.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, that really blows... I've never heard of links expiring from clicks (and pseudo-clicks) like that before, but I'm not involved with the programming/tech end. Thanks for solving our little mystery, Vex.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, if anyone wants to help by copying all the links, I'd be happy to code the page and host it in Perfessor Evil's memory. I've already started, but I can tell this is going to be a daunting task, so any help is definitely appreciated.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

VexFX said:


> *The reason behind HauntProject.com projects vanishing:*
> 
> Sadly this was inevitable. Maintaining the site was constant work for Rik because of how it was setup. Every project has a "Report Dead Link" link, that when clicked enough times automatically moves the project to the "dead projects" category. The problem is that these links are "clicked" every time Google or any other search engine crawls through HauntProject.com, so Rik had to constantly update projects that were not really dead. Keeping the projects active and organized was a regular labor of love for him.
> 
> Without Rik around, it was just a matter of time.



Thanks for the info Vex.  I, and I'm sure everyone else, appreciates knowing why.  




Dminor said:


> Well, if anyone wants to help by copying all the links, I'd be happy to code the page and host it in Perfessor Evil's memory. I've already started, but I can tell this is going to be a daunting task, so any help is definitely appreciated.



I can give you a hand with checking, copying, & organizing the links over the weekend. It would be my pleasure to help keep the Perfessor's legacy alive. Since I first started haunting in my adult life, so much knowledge has been lost over the years from site shutdowns, foreseen and otherwise. I believe this is a wonderful idea & gesture.  Would you like me to grab the .jpg's & .gif's along with the active links, so that it can be organized in a way that's familiar to all?


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Thanks for the info Vex.  I, and I'm sure everyone else, appreciates knowing why.


My pleasure. I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that his site is not under attack, and nothing nefarious is going on. 

Rik's setup for dead link reporting was something he and I had exchanged emails about in the past. He chose a method that required a lot of upkeep on his part, which I think really shows his dedication. He could have set things up to be a lot less work, but making sure all the projects were linking to valid content was important to him. It was that hard work and dedication to quality of content (and not just quantity of content) which created a site that many of us truly loved.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I can give you a hand with checking, copying, & organizing the links over the weekend. It would be my pleasure to help keep the Perfessor's legacy alive. Since I first started haunting in my adult life, so much knowledge has been lost over the years from site shutdowns, foreseen and otherwise. I believe this is a wonderful idea & gesture.  Would you like me to grab the .jpg's & .gif's along with the active links, so that it can be organized in a way that's familiar to all?[/QUOTE]

That would be a great help!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dminor said:


> Well, if anyone wants to help by copying all the links, I'd be happy to code the page and host it in Perfessor Evil's memory. I've already started, but I can tell this is going to be a daunting task, so any help is definitely appreciated.


What kind of help do you need? That was the first site I found and what turned me into a home haunter to begin with. Would love to help.

On a side note, anyone no why there is a warning about it containing items from halloweenhouse.org and they are known to distribute malware?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> On a side note, anyone no why there is a warning about it containing items from halloweenhouse.org and they are known to distribute malware?


Huh. Interesting. Just for laughs, I went to check it out with my secured & sandboxed custom PaleMoon (I have everything locked up tight anyway, no security holes in my systems, period. Security is what I do ). This is what I got from my firewall...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Meh, automatic resizing screwed that up...













Where did you see that stuff linked at HauntProject Br1mston3?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Meh, automatic resizing screwed that up...
> 
> Where did you see that stuff linked at HauntProject Br1mston3?


This is virtually the same message I got from Chrome, saying malware detected from halloweenhouse.org, I do not have it fully locked down, so I ventured no further. I got it when clicking on the dead links.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Good to know, I'll ferret it out. Until then, anyone that doesn't have a locked down browser might want to open their dev console and check every link they want to open manually, until we figure out which link is poisoned. I have to go take care of a job (after hours rates, I just can't pass up ), but I'll get back to it tomorrow night and see what I can find.


----------



## MadamSpooky (May 21, 2012)

Per messages on FB, Hauntspace Pete is offering to host the site. When I asked about the site last week, I was told the family wasn't sure who had access besides Rik, but the intention is to keep the site going. I'll try to find out more...or those that are concerned should check out Rik's page on Facebook.


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

This is Heather Cary - Rik "Perfessor Evil's" ex wife.

Both HauntSpace Pete and Robert from Mantooth Manor have offered to do what they can to make sure Rik's sites stay up as a memorial to him.

I'm not sure if either 1 of them are behind what's going on now - or what.

I have sent email to both asking if they know what's going on. As soon as I get a reply, I'll come back here & let you all know.


For those of you who want to keep up with everything going on with regards to Rik's memorial service, and the distribution of his Halloween props - please check out his Face Book page.


https://www.facebook.com/rik.cary


----------



## MadamSpooky (May 21, 2012)

Thank you, Heather. *hug*


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I do hope they can get things like his site transferred over to someone else as a memorial to Ric - a man that gave to Halloween & then kept giving more.......


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

*Haunt project update*

Ok, it looks like Rik's brother was trying to do an archive of the site to preserve everything - and inadvertently ended up moving things around.

Rik's brother is in contact with the site host - and he is doing his best to put the site back to the way it was.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Very thoughtful of you Mistress Evil to take the time to update us here. As you can tell from several of the threads here, Rik was well thought of and very appreciated. 

I did try to access the Facebook link but couldn't get on, not a Facebook member. Might be that it's marked private not public?


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

*Further update*

OK - I've got more details. Apparently the computer at Rik's house that was the storage database for the whole site was taken offline by his father.

He is working now to try to fix everything.

I'm at work, so I can't do much from here to help out or anything. Technically, I'm not supposed to be doing personal stuff online from here.



As far as Rik's FB goes - I think it was pretty much a friends & friends of friends page - so if you want to look at it, either get a FB account, or find someone you know who has one & was connected to Rik.


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

ANOTHER UPDATE - 

This is from Robert at ManTooth Manor


Some of you may or may not have heard that the website lost most of it's links sometime before the weekend.
Richard Cary Sr., Heather and I have been hard at work investigating what happened to the website. 
At this point, all I can say is that I hope to have it up and running again shortly. 
I have opened a "ticket" with the web host to revert the site back to it's last archive which I was told should not be more then 2 weeks. 
This may or may not fix the issue....Fingers crossed it goes well. 
I have been given permission and access to the site as well as the other websites that Rik had, including CalhauntsNorcal and his personal site. 
*There will be no plans to remove any sites once they have been restored.*

Robert S.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

There is no need to revert the site, as all the projects are still there. (And the issue will still happen again in a week or two) They just need to have the "dead" flag removed. Here is a snipit from an email discussion I was having with Rik about this issue back in March.



> [FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][/FONT]Spambots go through and hit all my links, including the “mark project as dead” ones, and when a project is flagged three times, it goes into a queue for me to review. When it’s marked 5 times, it is automatically considered dead. I get behind on reviewing once in a while, so valid projects get flagged dead until I have a chance to review and resurrect them.


Search engine spiders (like gogle) can also contribute to this issue.

After unflagging all the dead projects, you may want to disable dead post flagging for a while.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> http://hauntproject.com/
> 
> I just visited the site a few minutes ago looking for a link for another member here, and found all except maybe 18 links have been stripped from the site. Does anyone know what is going on??? I'm only left with assumptions, but if it's being taken down, I think that's very disrespectful to the recently deceased Perfessor Evil. Especially in consideration to all of the time & effort he put into gathering all of that incredible informational database under one proverbial roof.
> 
> ...



It is sad an i wish it would come back but i dont think it will and i hope for the best to the family of his passing


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you kindly Mistress Evil, for the updates, and working to figure out what has happened in what is a most trying time for you and the family. I would like to personally extend my sincerest condolences, and hopes that time quickly assuages the discomfort of your loss. I would be in remiss if I didn't beg your pardon to accept my apology for making an errant assumption, and for that I am indeed profoundly sorry. 


Although, you have given me a small sigh of relief at not having to manually catalog the 740 or so links that remained for me to finish. Albeit, I would have done so gratefully, in thanks to the one who put so much effort into building such an outstanding knowledge base. So again, thank you madame.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

creeperguardian said:


> It is sad an i wish it would come back but i dont think it will and i hope for the best to the family of his passing



It will be coming back, take a look a few posts above you, and you'll see The Perfessor's ex-wife's explanations as to what has, and indeed will be happening.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Me, "Pete" offered to provide an appointed administrator an account on my server, in which said admin would have full control and access over. I liked Rik very much. The admin would have full admin control ranging from FTP to removing the site entirely at some point if the admin saw fit. I want no advertising rights, nor do I want any sort of control. My offer was from my heart. Not sure what happened, I'm reading these threads and confused as hell. My offer stands, it would be my pleasure and honor but if someone else out there can do something better, that's up to them. I'd front the bill to keep Rik's site out of the wrong hands. Nothing more, nothing less. On my dime.


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

PETE - 

I understand how important it is to you that you have total control over all of Rik's sites.

And I have requested on Face Book that you contact Robert from ManTooth Manor & the 2 of you can work together.

1 of Rik's sites BELONGS to Robert. It is for the CalHauntsNorCal group, which Robert is currently in charge of.

PETE - you told me to work with someone I trust - well to be frank - I don't even KNOW you. I've never met you. I've never had you in my home for dinner. I've never participated in workshops with you.

I HAVE done all those things with Robert.

To be honest - you're making me very nervous with your demands that I trust you & that I not believe anything that anyone else tells me because they have ulterior motives & agendas.

Let me reiterate - Rik's site is down SOLELY because his father made a mistake and took the computer offline. That's it. There is nothing nefarious going on here & Rik's father & Robert are working to get everything handled.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Sigh. Ok. I never said that I wanted "control". I offered a re-seller account, I offered complete control to an admin of your choice and did it out of the kindness of my heart. FOR FREE! The offer is no longer valid. Best wishes to you in your time of mourning.


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

*Pete*

I will consider this matter between us to be closed and complete.

Please do not contact me again regarding this, or any other issue.


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

MORE UPDATES - 

Robert of ManTooth Manor is still slogging away at getting Haunt Project back online. Apparently the hosting service is difficult to navigate, and that fact that Rik "Perfessor Evil" had everything as a database makes it more difficult.

The biggest issue right now is the 'dead link' section. Robert can change them all back to being active - but he can't figure out how to turn the 'dead link' flag/option off all together - and until he does - Haunt Project is going to keep getting decimated.

Robert said worse case scenario is that he'll just re-build the whole site on some other service provider.

As soon as I have more news - I'll post it here.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Mistress, you hurt me. Not only here, but on FB. This stuff never should have been on here. I put a kind act before you and you embarrassed me. In all honesty, I wanted to return the favor. A couple of years ago I would have. My response is that I'm sorry you somehow took me the wrong way. I don't know where your mindset is, I'm sure its a mess at this point. I may not have "eaten dinner at your house" I've found that some of the worst friends I ever had "ate dinner at my house".. What I'll tell you about Rik is this. He was honest and dignified. He came FLAT OUT and said "I have no intention of being a member of your site, too much on his plate already".. He then "tells me the way it is" over some stuff. Although he wasn't an active part in "my" community, he always watched from above. Every now and then I would get an email from him, offering advice. He was a TRUE Haunter. Not just because he was a prop builder, or had a web-site, but because he put everyone above himself. I look for quality in a person, heck I've dealt with the worst of the worst in my career for nearly 20 years. He was that wonderful. If someone fed you a line about me, so be it. They're clueless and probably never spent a dime on a website. I know I've spent THOUSANDS! It costs me 100 bucks a month to just host mine haha. My gesture "wasn't about you" it was "about him" because in my eyes, he was that wonderful. Sooooooooooo, in closing. I'll get over my anger issues and offer it once again. If you get that site back to where it was and want to host it for free, I'll give you a friggen HALL PASS. ~I hate myself because this is how I get myself into trouble~ I want to do "what's right" for Rik and the other Haunters. I'm not chasing Rik's sites. I don't even want my own anymore but I hang on because I try to keep my promises. In closing I apologize for pissing you off, I get that but geeze, none of this needed to happen. I don't care who has his site, as long as it's preserved. XO, sorry.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Someone is "responsible" for that man's site going poof. As a "friend" of his, when I find out what happened, I'll be very sure to "put it out there". In a very big way. I tell my daughter who's turning 14 that in life, you may come across 1000 people that claim to be your friends but you wind up with a handful and have a few digits left. People are horrible. Rik mean't enough to me to do a little "inquest"... So be it. And for you FB folks, keep the info coming. ALL OF IT and I promise, I'll NEVER name you. Just give me the facts and I'll put myself out there. ~tis my expertise~


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have no clue what the last few posts are about nor do I care since I'm not personally involved. I just hope everything gets sorted out properly & the site keeps going on as a tribute.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

You know what, I totally agree. Well said. Agreed 100%


----------



## Sir Gregor (Jul 27, 2009)

Good News! It looks like the site is back up in all it's glory!


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

REJOICE ALL YE HAUNTERS - HAUNT PROJECT LIVES.

(and once again to the nay-sayers - I will repeat - this was NOT some sort of purposeful sabotage or conspiracy to remove Rik PervessorEvil Cary's presence - it was just an unfortunate accident that got started by turning off 1 computer.)

Due to the dedication & serious hard work by Robert Santos of Mantooth Manor - the site is 100% back. Below is his post to FaceBook.



"Haunt Project Update: 3
HAUNTPROJECT.COM is now UP AND RUNNING!........I wont go into details but the links are fixed so that they shouldn't go away! But the site should be rebuilt if it's to grow. I did what I said I'd do. Rik was not just a member of CalhauntS Nor Cal but he was a great friend who I had the privlage of shareing lots of quality time with. I have tons of respect for the family and will promise that this site will not fall into the wrong hands! Rik...this is for you....may your site continue in your memory.

Robert Santos


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news! Thanks for keeping us in the loop, Mistress Evil.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I have no clue what the last few posts are about nor do I care since I'm not personally involved. I just hope everything gets sorted out properly & the site keeps going on as a tribute.


AMEN!!!!! It's a great website


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks so much both to Mistress Evil and Robert, and all of Rik's family for helping the site to stay up and running!

Haunt Project has been a major influence and resource to haunters around the world, so it's wonderful that it will remain alive (and even continue to grow!!) as a legacy to Rik's dedication to Halloween.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

And thank you to everyone else who was willing to host/recreate/etc. the site to keep Rik's work and memory alive. Even if you didn't have anything to do with the return of the site, just the fact that you offered to help says a lot about your character!

Gotta love that about Haunters!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

acfink said:


> AMEN!!!!! It's a great website


Yes! I had never found it before- I am really glad it is back up! Still, my condolences to the family, and I am sorry this has happened.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm completely thrilled beyond imagination to see that things are ok now. God Bless......


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome! Great news! Thanks so much to Mistress Evil, Robert Santos, and all that contributed and/or offered to lend a hand. *Does an ecstatic happy dance!* 

\m/ (>.<) \m/


Even though I didn't know Rik personally, I'm quite pleased to see his legacy being carried on. Remembering the man is easy for those that knew him. But his works living on, tells the tale to the future generations that follow in our footsteps, exactly why we remember and admired him.


----------



## is11mlo (Sep 27, 2005)

As a newish haunter I'm really glad that the "Project" is remaining up.... And in the future if the Project ever needs any server space or bandwidth I've got plenty that I would be willing to donate.

All the best,

Beeper


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like the site is down...Does anyone have Robert's (of Mantooth Manor) contact info?


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

*Haunt Project Sept. 2013*



Dminor said:


> Looks like the site is down...Does anyone have Robert's (of Mantooth Manor) contact info?



I'm sorry to hear there are issues again. Unfortunately, I no longer have anything to do with anything related to Rik PerfessorEvil Cary. His family & I didn't see eye-to-eye on many things & it was best that we all parted ways.

I left the care & feeding of Rik's websites to Robert Santos (formerly of Mantooth Manor, now CEO of Necrotic Creations). You can probably find his Facebook pages for both himself & his business and contact him that way.

I wish you all a happy Halloween season & I hope this gets resolved in the best way for all concerned.


----------



## Mistress Evil (May 21, 2012)

Hello everyone - 

I just got off the phone with Robert. The long & short of it is that Rik's father may have 100% control of the site.

Until I emailed him, Robert had no idea there were any issues - he said that the renewal reminders were emailed directly to Rik's father & that he never heard anything from Rik's father.

Maybe if Robert forked over several hundred dollars (which he doesn't have), the company that hosts the site would re-activate it ... but even that isn't a guarantee - since ultimately, the site belongs to Rik's father & there could be something he'd personally have to do to re-activate the site.

Robert is out of town dealing with Necrotic Creations business & won't be able to do anything to address this situation.

Unfortunately, I think you all will just have to find other resource sites.


----------



## Necrotic Creations (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok,
So Like Mistress Evil said, the emails for the Host site are still going to Riks father. A few months back I paid for this and his other 2 domains for the next 2 years and they are all set to auto-renew. But that doesn't cover the Hosting site. As for the hosting part, its about $180 per year and is sure to go up again next year And I don't know if there will be any other fees involved in activation.....So it will be a day or two or maybe three before the payment can be made. 

Robert


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Any updates, really miss that site this time of year. Thanks.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys, last year I started transferring as many of the projects as I could to a facebook page dedicated to Professor Evil. Here's the link. And I'm always accepting new projects and inspirational pics of completed props.

https://www.facebook.com/HalloweenDIY


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for you efforts. I am starting a page for our Indiana Haunters, would it be OK if I shared these on our page as a continued tribute to the Professor ?


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

Woodsy said:


> Thanks so much for you efforts. I am starting a page for our Indiana Haunters, would it be OK if I shared these on our page as a continued tribute to the Professor ?


please do! The page is all about sharing ideas and such


----------

